
Show HN: Affiliator - funkyboy
http://www.affiliator.io
======
funkyboy
I am building affiliate links manager for bloggers and podcasters and I am
looking for beta testers.

Sign up here :)
[http://www.affiliator.io/signup.html](http://www.affiliator.io/signup.html)

